# Mac OS X Darwin Kernel version?



## chemistry_geek (Dec 21, 2001)

I just typed this in at the command line to see what was new with OS X 10.1.2:

[localhost:~] alchemist% hostinfo
Mach kernel version:
         Darwin Kernel Version 5.2:
Fri Dec  7 21:39:35 PST 2001; root:xnu/xnu-201.14.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC


Kernel configured for up to 2 processors.
1 processor is physically available.
Processor type: ppc750 (PowerPC 750)
Processor active: 0
Primary memory available: 768.00 megabytes.
Default processor set: 39 tasks, 113 threads, 1 processors
Load average: 1.35, Mach factor: 0.63
[localhost:~] alchemist% 


The last time I did this, I think Darwin was at 1.4 or something like that.  Version 1.4 to 5.2 is an incredible jump.  Anyone else get this or is my computer munched?


----------



## simX (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't believe that the previous kernel version was 1.4.  I just looked at some kernel panic logs that I took of my Hotline Server problem, and they place the kernel version at 5.1 for OS X 10.1.1.  I get the exact same specs you get (except for the processor type, memory, processor set, load average, and mach factor) when you type in hostinfo.  So the jump was only from kernel version 5.1 to 5.2.

I think there might be some confusion between the total Darwin version vs. the version of the Darwin KERNEL.  I'm not sure though -- it's just a thought.


----------



## blb (Dec 21, 2001)

10.1.1 was, I believe, 5.1; only reason I can see for it going from 1.4, which was 10.1, (or was it 1.4.1?) to 5.1 was somebody made a dyslexic mistake with 1.5


----------



## kilowatt (Dec 21, 2001)

10.1 is 1.4
10.1.1 is 5.0
10.1.2 is 5.2

I'm guessing apple didn't want to go the solaris route with kernel and os names being so different... but it seams they haven't really corrected it. I'm guessing that what is 5.2 was going to be 1.5.2.

Besides, 5.2 sounds more mature than 1.5.2.


----------

